# Pluis Davern on FEMA Dogs, AKC Judging, Golden Retrievers, and more



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A nice glimpse into an AKC judge's thoughts on her life with dogs

http://vimeo.com/oaklines/oncearound-with-pluisdavern

https://vimeo.com/80708428


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

That is awesome thank you!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I love her. Absolutely a pleasure to show to.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

She was one of Mighty's CCA judges for the National. What a truly nice lady and she was what I was hoping for when I entered. She was very informative and kind!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting . . . very interesting. I haven't been able to watch the whole thing yet but as a Golden lover I was a little saddened by her comments about moving on from Goldens . . . would have liked to hear a deeper discussion of that.


----------

